# brake proportioning valve



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

My proportioning valve appears to be malfunctioning and not allowing me to bleed brakes with new master cylinder. Do they make new originals or are they all the aftermarket stuff you need to redo your lines for? This is on a 72.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Did you prime the master before installing?
Have you cracked the bleeders on the passenger side front and rear and tried to gravity bleed?
Pressure bleed?
Need more info.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Car had been sitting in body shop for over 20 years. Master was dirty. Sucked out dark fluid. Cleaned and filled. Had some peddle to bleed brakes, but wouldn't bleed. Just a little drip at rear only. Replaced master. Bench bled and filled. Got some dark fluid to start at rear, but no other line. Pulled line off calipers in front and one finally bled through some, but stopped. I think the pro valve got messed up with dirty fluid particles.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Inline Tubes has everything you need.
Pontiac Catalog_Neat


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Everything if you want to change lines. I was hoping for an original replacement. Thanks.


----------

